# series/parallel ACIM motors



## Farfle (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello all, I know that you can parallel PMAC motors (precise lineup of the stator and magnets, just turning it into a motor with a divided stator) but how (or can) it work with an induction motor?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Farfle said:


> Hello all, I know that you can parallel PMAC motors (precise lineup of the stator and magnets, just turning it into a motor with a divided stator) but how (or can) it work with an induction motor?


You should plan to use a separate controller for each motor if you intend to use induction motors for vehicle propulsion. Even if 2 motors are hard coupled (on the same shaft) I see no advantage to using a single controller and there are possible problems. I have never seen it done. Quite the opposite. Some bus drives actually used dual windings in the motor and 2 inverters. 

I mentioned in the other thread that the induction rotor position is irrelevant. But the control is quite sensitive to velocity feedback. Hard coupled motors would seem to solve this. But the control is also sensitive to rotor parameters which vary with production tolerance and then vary in application with temperature.

I'm not saying it absolutely can't be done. Just that it will likely be much more trouble than it is worth and ultimately more costly with no apparent performance advantage.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

I've got two Siemens 1PV5 motors, ill connect them in parallel and take a film for you Farfle. PM me your email address if your interested.
That'll be fun.


----------

